
Metaobject protocols: Why we want them and what else they can do (1993) [pdf] - jnordwick
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/5869/764764bffdadcff0c840f25d1417ddf4c670.pdf
======
jnordwick
Absolutely seminal paper. In 1997 Alan Kay called the book by the same
authors, _The Art of the Metaobject Protocol_ : "the best book anybody's
written in ten years."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_the_Metaobject_Prot...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_the_Metaobject_Protocol)

I strongly feel that if you don't know MOP and CLOS, you shouldn't be allowed
to call yourself an OO expert.

EDIT: And how much I do miss when Dr. Dobbs was actually good:

[http://www.drdobbs.com/parallel/lisp-classes-in-the-
metaobje...](http://www.drdobbs.com/parallel/lisp-classes-in-the-metaobject-
protocol/200000266)

